# Samsung UE46ES5700 - Eine gute Wahl?



## fanatiCCCCC (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fernseher und bin dabei auf den Samsung UE46ES5700 gestoßen.

Findet ihr, dass das eine gute Wahl ist?

Was ich bräuchte...

Full HD
2-3 HDMI Anschlüsse
46 Zoll (habe ca. 2m Abstand bis zur Couch)
Ich bevorzuge Samsung...

...aber für Alternativen bin ich gerne offen! 

Budget: 500 - 650 €

Vieln Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2013)

Schlecht ist der Samsung nicht, er hat auch alle Tunerarten, die es gibt (Kabel, SAT und DVB-T)


Vielleicht würde die halt schon das etwas "schlechtere" Schwestermodell ausreichen: Samsung UE46EH5200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ALternativ auch dieser LG: LG 47LM615S 119 cm (47 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse A+ (Full-HD, 200Hz MCI, DVB-T/C/S2) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video  oder dieser Toshiba: Toshiba 46TL963G 116,8 cm (46 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse A+ (Full-HD, 200Hz AMR, DVB-T/C/S2, CI+, DLNA, Web-TV) silber: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video  den gibt es bei redcoon für 550€ http://www.redcoon.de/B373191-Toshiba-46TL963_LED-TV?refId=geizhals


----------



## Jimini (14. Januar 2013)

Meine Eltern haben sich kürzlich den UE40ES5700 zugelegt. Ich finde das Gerät durchaus empfehlenswert - ich werde mir dieses Jahr ebenfalls einen neuen Fernseher anschaffen und liebäugele aufgrund der Erfahrungen mit dem 40"-Modell jetzt mit dem von dir genannten Gerät. Vor allem die Menüführung finde ich gut und simpel gelöst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## fanatiCCCCC (15. Januar 2013)

Danke für eure Hilfe... 

Nach Durchsicht der Angebote, werde ich mich wohl für den kleineren Samsung UE40ES5700 entscheiden! 

Es sei denn jemand kommt jetzt noch mit dem Top Angebot um die Ecke


----------



## stevie4one (15. Januar 2013)

Der Samsung ist aus Preis-/Leistungssicht sicher ein faires Angebot. Hier hast du mal einen Test zum 40ES5700. Gemäß den Angaben ist aber die 6000-Serie bei der Bildqualität im Vorteil (zusätzlich z.B. WLAN eingebaut, eine dritte USB-Buchse). Hier mal der Test des 40ES6300 - gibt es bei Amazon für 577€. Ich selbst habe mir zu Weihnachten den 60ES6300 gegönnt .

Falls das Bild riesig und der Preis niedrig sein soll - LG 60PA6500 für 829€ bei Amazon.


----------



## fanatiCCCCC (15. Januar 2013)

Für 60 Zoll habe ich leider keinen Platz... 

Da habe ich mich wohl im letzten Moment noch Umentschieden und es wird der... *trommelwirbel* ... Samsung 40ES6300 werden!


----------



## stevie4one (15. Januar 2013)

Ein Hinweis noch: Wenn du auf den integrierten SAT-Tuner verzichten kannst, wäre evtl. auch der 40ES6100 eine Überlegung wert - gibt es bei Amazon für 529€. Hier mal der Test vom 46ES6100. Spart immerhin knapp 50 Euro im direkten Vergleich zum 40ES6300. Die Geräte sind ansonsten identisch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2013)

fanatiCCCCC schrieb:


> Für 60 Zoll habe ich leider keinen Platz...
> 
> Da habe ich mich wohl im letzten Moment noch Umentschieden und es wird der... *trommelwirbel* ... Samsung 40ES6300 werden!



Gute Wahl


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2013)

Und wieso jetzt "nur" 40 Zoll? Nicht dass ich das zu klein finden würde, ich hab bei 3m auch nur 40 Zoll   aber bei mir überleg ich nen größeren anzuschaffen, da ich mehr und mehr auch am LCD spiele und merke, dass Schrift oft bei 3m Abstand was unscharf ist, geh ich etwas näher ran, wird es scharf - d.h  46 Zoll wären da besser. Für Filme wiederum sind 40 für mich groß genug bei dem Abstand, meine ganzen Bekannten haben da sogar nur 32 Zoll bei so nem Abstand ^^


----------



## fanatiCCCCC (15. Januar 2013)

Weil...

... ich einfach nicht genug Platz habe  Ich hätte gerne 46 Zoll, aber würde ich mir etwas über 40 Zoll holen, würde der Fernseher halb im Fenster hängen. Das kann ja dann auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte mich gewundert, weil Du ja zuerst 46 Zoll genannt hast - hast Du also zuerst gefragt und dann gemessen? Böser Junge...


----------



## fanatiCCCCC (15. Januar 2013)

Ich habe zuerst geschätzt, dann gehofft und dann die Realität erkannt


----------

